# What Should I Do With These Pocket Watches?



## fewcogsmissing (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am a complete novice when it comes to watches and am hoping some kind sole can help me (so be gentle!).

A dear friend passed away last year and left me his watch repairing toolkit (he was an amateur) and several pocket + wrist watches.

I've only now got around to looking at them and have determined that the pocket watches whilst not working are mostly silver and one is gold, all hallmarked.

I wanted to know if they are worth anything, and if yes should I try to get them repaired or sell them to someone with the neccessary skills to restore them or sell them as scrap?

Any and all advice greatly appreciated.

I have some pics and if allowed will upload them, but for now here are my very basic descriptions:

Nidor

Features:Silver

Markings ;

An "U" (imported silver?)

128009

Not working.

J.B Gondy + Co 1882 Chaux De Fonds

Markings ;

Cylindre Huit Rubis

17632

Features:

White Face

Movement tatty + case somewhat bent out of shape.

Not working.

Maker JW (?)

Markings;

Stamped with a Lion, Leopard head , a "C" and the initials "JW".

Features:

Separate dial to show seconds.

Small chip on face.

Not working.

Unknown maker

Gold case

Markings;

0.585, a Crown and two rabbits.

50557

Not working.

Thanks in advance,

Mike.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Posting pics info:-

HERE

Definitely worth something! :yes: We do not value watches but as many have said before, have a look at completed listings on a well known auction site by doing an advanced search and tick the box for completed listings. Sold prices are shown and should be helpful to you. Many gold watches are scrapped for their gold value!  Most of us wouldn't but it's up to you.

Mike


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

You might consider getting expert advice and estimates of the cost of repair. Not so easy these days but Roy - the host of this web site - or Steve Burrage of Rytetime in Leicester have well established reputations for the quality and skill of their work.

I would recommend 'hands off' until an expert has had a look at them.

Julian (L)


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow would like to see some pics If you get some on here..


----------

